# Pacers Acquire George Muresan



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Dam, false hope, it was only David Harrison


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

haha.. I was like.. wtf :cheers:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea that ****ing scared me.


----------



## LJay (Aug 19, 2006)

*LOLLLLLLLLLLL i was bout to give up on Bird once and for all after that one*


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Double LOL at that!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Hahaha...


----------

